# Mini Black Diamond Persons Seat



## Vintagedad (Oct 5, 2018)

I recently picked this up. Beautiful seat and just really cool. It came with a small seat post, extra clamp and the original instructions. It also has the Persons tag still as well. I’m assuming by the small post that it probably came from a small child’s bike. Any ideas what these seats originally come on? Also, I took pictures of some small spots where it’s starting to come apart a little. Is there anything I can do to sure those spots up to help prevent further parting of the material?  I’m thinking about putting it on an old western flyer sidewalk bike, a schwinn Pixie Stingray or a lil tiger. I haven’t decided yet.


----------



## stoney (Oct 5, 2018)

Great little seat


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 5, 2018)

stoney said:


> Great little seat




Thanks!


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 5, 2018)

That seat is cool.

A huge plus is any kind of paperwork, which you have.
Thanks for sharing.

Chris.


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 5, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> That seat is cool.
> 
> A huge plus is any kind of paperwork, which you have.
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...




Thanks Chris, it’s certainly my favorite seat that I own thus far. I’m glad the paperwork is such a plus. Any idea about any of the questions I asked?


----------



## Vintagedad (Dec 9, 2018)

Finally made the decision on what to mount the seat on! I think it looks pretty badass on a violet lil tiger. Now I just need to add a chain and training wheels.


----------

